# A 120VAC strobe light to 12VDC??



## Biggy (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey, so I got my friend to create a program for me to control all my props and show what's active and what's not ect. So were are using an arduino card as the inserts for the electronic... Solenoid valves, lights.... And so I want to attach a strobe light that is 120vac to the arduino, but it only accepts 12vdc, so is there any converter I can buy? I check google and stuff, but it's all for cars 120 to 12 Volts? Is there anything that I can have a strobe light at 12vdc, and it will still run? What do I need to buy?


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Power converters will add addition power needs to your total load and are not cheap.

I personally would look for a normally open 12v dc relay and use that. I would be a lot cheaper in the long run. Plus you can use the same relay for other uses later on.

Another option is to use 12v LED lights and control then straight off the board. This would allow you to avoid having to run 110V power lines. A little bit safer option, but the lights can get a bit pricey if you need them to be very bright.


----------

